# Eye issues after swimming



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't help but we wondered what would happen if Emma swam in the ocean. Sounds like some get irritated eyes...good luck.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

My vet has a Golden and takes it to the ocean for vacation all the time. I can ask her and see what she recommends.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! I'll wait for the answer. The antibiotic cream helps. I'm wondering if it's from all the bacteria in the waters around Vancouver...though dogs swim in the water all the time and seem ok...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*From my vet...*

*As far as the dog swimming in the ocean the over the counter eye flushes..ie saline would be a good idea. Likely just a topical irritant if there is no yellow/green discharge.* 

I don't know if that answered your question because she said if there is no discharge. I believe you said there was discharge. I'd guess if I were you I'd call your vet.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks muchly. Starts our red. If we put the cream in it goes away but if we forget we some white/yellowish discharge. Will get saline regardless and ask at the vet at our next visit. Thanks so much!


----------

